# What was the first game you ever completed?



## Nujui (Jun 8, 2011)

Try to remember as far back as when you played Nes.




Spoiler



Mine was on the NES...I think you can guess what my was.


----------



## Raika (Jun 8, 2011)

Mine was on the Game Boy... Pokemon Red I think.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 8, 2011)

Pokemon Red.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 8, 2011)

I am not sure, but probably those brick game thingies.
Brick game Race/tetris or whatever it was back then lol.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

i think it was either pokemon yellow or super mario land


----------



## Javacat (Jun 8, 2011)

The earliest one I can remember completing is probably Super Mario Bros 3. I may have finished something else before then on the NES or on the Electron, but I can't really remember that long ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Actually... I still have quite a few NES games I need to finish. They felt so hard back then :|


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 8, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> I am not sure, but probably those brick game thingies.
> Brick game Race/tetris or whatever it was back then lol.


You can't really complete Tetris.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 8, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. But do you know those brick game handhelds with 33-in-1 game and things like that?
I meant those. That was AGES ago..


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 8, 2011)

Megaman 2, together with a friend on a very old crt TV.


----------



## linuxGuru (Jun 8, 2011)

Super Mario Bros.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 8, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of those.

Anyways, the question was what your first completed game was, and none of those had an actual ending IIRC.


----------



## Langin (Jun 8, 2011)

I THINK Pokémon Ruby on the Game Boy Advance I am not sure though/


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 8, 2011)

Raiders of the Lost Ark - Atari 2600


----------



## lordrand11 (Jun 8, 2011)

First game i  ever completed was The Legend of Zelda on the NES. I was about 4 at the time when I beat it and I completed the second world as well in it during that time. I loved that game


----------



## Junylim (Jun 8, 2011)

pokemon gold


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 8, 2011)

that would be Pokemon yellow..... i think


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 8, 2011)

Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure for the Gameboy.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2011)

{{}}


----------



## HeadHunt (Jun 8, 2011)

Mine was Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins. Such an awesome game. Anyone remembers some of those epic bossfights?


----------



## linuxGuru (Jun 8, 2011)

HeadHunt said:
			
		

> Mine was Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins. Such an awesome game. Anyone remembers some of those epic bossfights?


Yep I remember battling an alien and the three little pigs.


----------



## HeadHunt (Jun 8, 2011)

linuxGuru said:
			
		

> HeadHunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the three pigs, I also remembered them first

Check this ad: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhB8XG9_5Rc...feature=related
*le Wario owning


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 8, 2011)

Contra on NES, with Konami code enabled lol


----------



## tagzard (Jun 8, 2011)

Never completed a game. Once they get hard i stop.



Spoiler



JK its lego starwars


----------



## Balee56 (Jun 8, 2011)

Felix the Cat on the NES.


----------



## pistone (Jun 8, 2011)

mario bros .......


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 8, 2011)

Either SMW2: Yoshi's island, or Mega Man X3.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 8, 2011)

Pokemon Gold.


----------



## Necron (Jun 8, 2011)

Final Fantasy IX... or was Pokemon Crystal?? I cannot remember, but one of those.


----------



## marcus134 (Jun 8, 2011)

Wolfenstein 3D on a 386 

I feel so old.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jun 8, 2011)

Sonic The Hedgehog 1 or 2(can't remember exactly but i remember beatin Robotnic/Eggman fat ass.

Genesis

also this was a mind fuck when i first played sonic 2 since the Manuel called the main villain Dr. Robotnic then later i found out the japanese version called him Dr. Eggman


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jun 9, 2011)

Oregon Trail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j/k, Either Super Mario Bros., Legend of Zelda, or Metroid on the NES.


----------



## Fudge (Jun 9, 2011)

IIRC it was Pajama Sam 2: Thunder and Lighting Aren't So Frightening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 legit I think it was. It was a point and click game for the PC, and I remember really enjoying it.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 9, 2011)

Probably super mario land for gameboy...but it could have been tetris as well.

(@kingdomblade: that would be: completing 25 lines on level 9 high 5...you got an orchestra band playing and a launching space shuttle that had nothing to do with the rest of the game whatsoever)


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 9, 2011)

Spy Hunter (old i know)


----------



## Ergo (Jun 9, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Try to remember as far back as when you played Nes.



It was *probably* Adventure on the 2600, but that's a bit hazy a this late date.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 9, 2011)

Umm...I think it was Metroid (NES).


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 9, 2011)

Pokemon cards game


----------



## granville (Jun 9, 2011)

The first game i ever beat was the first game i ever owned- Super Mario World. Catchy credits theme too.


----------



## lolzed (Jun 9, 2011)

Portal 2.
...kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's either Pokemon Blue or Super mario for GB/C


----------



## Nujui (Jun 11, 2011)

Ergo said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, mine's hazy too, I do remember beating Kirby Adventures, but then again I remember beating Pajama Sam 2.


----------



## Deleted-273695 (Jun 11, 2011)

I think games are for fun and completion but when they are making you get crazy amounts of things to complete it, it takes the fun away. I never really completely finished a game up until Ape Escape for PS1, yeah they were the times


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 11, 2011)

I can't remember the correct name of the game but it was a Sonic : The Hedgehog game for the Sega-genesis


----------



## wasim (Jun 11, 2011)

the first game i completed was 
DAVE !


----------



## pistone (Jun 11, 2011)

super mario on nes


----------



## raulpica (Jun 11, 2011)

Some old game on my Commodore Amiga. Probably Duckula II or Captain Planet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Got my NES only a few years later


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Jun 11, 2011)

Pokemon Sapphire.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 11, 2011)

NFS 2


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Jun 11, 2011)

NFS Most Wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was almost completing DBZ Budokai 3, but those capsules are just frustating...

EDIT: Just remember WarioLand 4 --' xD That was really the first one


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 11, 2011)

I've been gaming for decades so my memory isn't perfect on the matter, but the earliest ones I remember are Kirby's Dream Land, Super Mario Land, Star Wars and Link's Awakening on my old Gameboy. I forget which came first, but I do remember I got stuck in Link's Awakening for months in the second dungeon over the whole 'bat, rabbit, skeleton' thing. I felt like such a twat when I figured that out.


----------



## cobleman (Jun 11, 2011)

Parachute on Game and Watch 1981.


----------



## Waflix (Jun 11, 2011)

The first game I ever completed was Pokémon Red. I've caught 151 of 150 Pokémon, and completed the story.


----------



## flamingo24 (Jun 11, 2011)

The original Dragon Warrior for the NES. It was free with a subscription to Nintendo Power.


----------



## ripin150 (Jun 11, 2011)

Kirby's Dream Land


----------



## Midna (Jun 11, 2011)

Super Mario World
Followed by 
A Link to the Past.


----------



## watex5 (Jun 11, 2011)

Probably Pokemon Red


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 11, 2011)

This feels like one of those questions I ask people to make them doubt their memory (registrations of all your old cars, names of people you met at parties, old phone numbers and such things).

Anyhow completed might be tricky as it seems I started out as I meant to go on which is playing games until such a point where I have a reasonably mastery of the mechanics and after that it all falls over. This is made doubly hard by my playing games with friends or frequenting arcades.


----------



## jamesaa (Jun 11, 2011)

Sonic the hedgehog on the mega drive (genesis), I still own both the game and the console


----------



## Paranoid Mouse C (Jun 11, 2011)

Would have to certainly be




It would have been SMB, but I remember having quite the time with these guys:




I was so young. I don't even remember what happened to my NES.


----------



## choconado (Jun 11, 2011)

I've been trying to remember as far back as I could, and it occurred to me that there were plenty of games I had "beaten" with out any sense of accomplishment, such as many of my Atari 2600 games (Night Driver, anyone?) or say, Spy vs. Spy for the NES.  And then there's the myriad of NES games that my good friend the Game Genie helped me beat, so I can't count those either.  I'm almost positive the first full game I beat unaided was probably "Godzilla: King of the Monsters!" for the NES.  I still play it regularly today, and being the Godzilla geek I am, I'm now amazed at all the in-references crammed into it.


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 13, 2011)

pokemon sapphire on the gba
......that brings back memories
took me forever to beat steven


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> pokemon sapphire on the gba
> ......that brings back memories


Pokemon Sapphire?  How old are you?


----------



## klim28 (Jun 13, 2011)

Of course Super Mario


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm about 90% sure it was Super Mario Bros. 3. I was playing Kirby's Adventure at the same time, so it might have been that.


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 13, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im 16 ive been playing games since i was 7. it just that was the the first one i could beat.
i was one of those kids who didnt know what he was doing while playing the game.


----------



## Discover (Jun 13, 2011)

Zelda: Ocarina of Time when I was nine years old.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 13, 2011)

It was either Pac-Man World or Street Fighter EX+α both for the Playstation. I don't remember which one I beat first because I got them both at the same time.


----------



## Kwartel (Jun 13, 2011)

Ray-Man 2 on PC~ ^^


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 13, 2011)

Press and hold up on the D-Pad the make Mario clap during the end sequence LOL


----------



## Fel (Jun 13, 2011)

Mine was Kirby's Pinball Land on my GameBoy. It was such an awesome game! The music, the visuals...I loved it. And it's totally different from most pinball games.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that makes sense.


----------



## Zalda (Jun 13, 2011)

DKC2 perhaps, but I doubt I was good enough in platformers to beat that game.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 13, 2011)

Pokemon Yellow? Carmageddon 2? Revolt 2? Probably one of those titles.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2011)

I think the first game I beat was Super Mario 3


----------



## Seyiji (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 14, 2011)

Wario land II FTW, 50 beautiful levels, I love the gb days.


----------



## Yumi (Jun 14, 2011)

Ooooh I remember, it was Zelda Ocarina of Time. I felt so happy. ^^'


----------



## AceWarhead (Jun 21, 2011)

Gradius 3, back in 2000, took  me hours!


----------



## pubert09 (Jun 21, 2011)

Final Fantasy 8 was the first game I think I ever completed in terms of just story and 100%-ing it.


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Jun 21, 2011)

Super mario bros 3 , not the gameboy advanced gamepack thing. They had it for NES or SNES? or both. hmm. Well, all i know is that world 7 took me forever. i fuggen hate that world lol.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 21, 2011)

Either Super Mario World, Donkey Kong Country, A Link To The Past, or Tiny Toon Adventures on the NES.


----------



## sonicrider97 (Jun 21, 2011)

A link to the Past when I was only like 5 or 6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  No guide.


----------



## roastable (Jun 21, 2011)

Pokemon Yellow... through an emulator lol
My parents were too cheap to buy any console at the time.

My first 3D game was Final Fantasy X.


----------



## Burton (Jun 21, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Some old game on my Commodore Amiga. Probably Duckula II or Captain Planet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How old are you Raulpica???? Commodore was from my old brother's time. The first game I ever beat was Super Mario Bros for NES. My greatest frustration was to never beat Battletoads for the NES. That game was really hard.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jun 21, 2011)

First game ever played was Oregon Trail. First console game was Super Mario Bros.

The first game I beat had to have been The Legend of Zelda.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 21, 2011)

First game I ever completed?
Mystic Heroes on PS2.

I completed that before completing pokemon red.


----------



## CCNaru (Jun 21, 2011)

King of Fighters '96 for GB


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 21, 2011)

Chrono Trigger, I was either 6-8 years old, somewhere in that range. Heh, yeah I was pretty good too.

So ****ing epic too. 

I ended up going through on new game+ and getting every other ending from the "Bad Ending" to the secret one.

The bad ending is surprisingly depressing and horrifying, even for a vidiya game. 

Albiet I will admit, watching the final ending on one of my duplicate saves on the DS version with Marle and Chrono floating off on baloons makes me cry for some reason. It's kinda odd, but I don't mind it.

Second Game: DKC
Third Game: DKC2
Fourth: DKC3 
Fifth: LoZ:ALTTP
Sixth: Final Fantasy 6 (SNES Version) (I fucking accidentally killed Cele's Grandpa "Cid was it" the first time! The scene is actually kinda touching to be honest.)


----------



## imshortandrad (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it was Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles on the Genesis, lol.


----------



## Maid-chan (Jun 21, 2011)

Tetris + Pacman


----------



## jaymattic (Jun 21, 2011)

The first video game I ever completed was Super Mario World.

For trivia's sake, the first game I ever played was Karateka for the Apple IIe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That game was insanely hard, especially considering I was only 4 or 5 when I played it, heh.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 21, 2011)

Burton said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I was only 4 years old back then, I'm not THAT old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Battletoad was hellish. I still get stuck on the hovercrafts stage


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 21, 2011)

Super Mario Bros.


----------



## choconado (Jun 21, 2011)

Burton said:
			
		

> My greatest frustration was to never beat Battletoads for the NES. That game was really hard.




To be honest, I think there were maybe three people that ever beat Battletoads without cheating.  And that's because they *WERE* Battletoads.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2011)

pokemon yellow


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jun 21, 2011)

SONIC HEROES DDDDD That was the most epic game ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 still play it to this day.


----------



## jargus (Jun 21, 2011)

Super Mario World or SNES Aladdin


----------



## Burton (Jun 21, 2011)

choconado said:
			
		

> Burton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QFT. That game was really hard. I can´t imagine beating it in two players mode.


----------



## ars25 (Jun 21, 2011)

super mario 64 when i was 4-5 no help or nothing


----------



## ~Wiiloader~ (Jun 22, 2011)

The first game i completed in 100% was "Metroid Fusion" on GBA sp


----------



## Flame (Jun 22, 2011)

aladdin on sega megadrive.


----------

